# CITY Face Skin Refinisher = Baby soft skin!!



## PnkCosmo (Mar 25, 2005)

OMG!! I am soooo in love with this exfoliator!! It is so much better than Dr.Brandt's Microderm & cheaper too!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Quote:

 *CITY Face Skin Refinisher* 

This Simple, one-step heated scrub gently warms skin to detoxify and dissolve impurities leaving skin clear, polished, silky smooth and virtually poreless. Visibly reduces the look of wrinkles, aged skin, and sun damage to reveal a soft, smooth, and flawless complexion. You will see and feel instant results after only one use.  
 
It's $39 for a 2.5oz tube. I love how you can feel it warm up on your skin. Talk about instant deep cleansing action! And your face really does feel silky smooth after you use it.

I've only been using it for 2 weeks now, and it has already made a difference in my skin's texture. I just make sure to allow at least 2 days inbetween exfoliating b/c you don't want to overdo it.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, I've been using this for a few weeks now, and am still in loooove!!!

All of my milia has disappeared (tiny little clogged pores that look like bumps on the face), and my pores even look smaller.

Overall, my skin is brighter & more refined!!

If any of you have access to Sephora, you should def. try to get your paws on this!!


----------

